

Google Is Buying Connected Device Company Nest For $3.2B In Cash - Kopion
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/13/google-just-bought-connected-device-company-nest-for-3-2b-in-cash/

======
rmason
Despite their assurances otherwise I have to believe Google bought Nest to
have more data on us for their advertisers.

Now they may get around things by saying they will only use composites of data
but I can't believe they won't use it. Without the data I can't think of a
logical reason why they would want to own Nest.

~~~
petervandijck
Hardware talent.

